# Envoi de mail automatique



## pimousse42 (24 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait le tour de la fonction recherche mais je n'ai pas trouvé.

Je souhaiterai envoyer un mail de manière automatique toute les semaines. 
J'ai regarder la piste du modèle et automator, mais je ne vois pas comment faire.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2010)

c'est automator PLUS ical

automator construit l'envoi

enregistrer comme  application
-
ical la cadence...d'execution de cette application-automator

exemple
http://joannalaforet.wordpress.com/...l-on-mac-the-easier-way-automator-ical-alarm/
autre methode même genre
http://go2.wordpress.com/?id=725X13...l-with-individual-salutation-on-mac-for-free/


----------



## pimousse42 (26 Février 2010)

Je te remercie pour aide.

J'ai essayé de m'inspiré avec tes deux liens.

Mais je reviens à toi, car j'ai essayé de faire avec automator, l'insertion d'une pièce jointe.
Le problème est que si l'envoi automatique est faite vers une seul personne cela marche mais si c'est un groupe de personne cela ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

manque la fin !
va voir le bas de ca
(entouré en jaune)
http://joannalaforet.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/automator-mail.png


----------



## pimousse42 (1 Mars 2010)

En fait j'ai fait un test avec la fonction d'envoi du mail.
En recevant le mail, je me suis aperçu que la pièce jointe ne se trouvait pas sur le mail.
Donc pour le reste des mes essai, j'avais enlevé l'envois du mail, pour vérifier le format du message.

Pour le moment avec automator, je n'arrive pas à envoyer un mail à un groupe avec une pièce jointe.

Si j'envoie à une seul personne, la pièce jointe s'y trouve bien.


----------

